# 180 gallon stocking suggestions



## biffmalawi (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey I have a 180 gallon tank and I want to get a pair of firemouths any suggestions for suitable tank mates? I was thinking a pair of electric blue jack dempseys. 

Thoughts?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Do not mix fishes from the " Old World " with fishes from the "New World ". What I mean is don't put fishes from Africa, Asia with fishes from the Americas their needs can be very different. Research and above all don't get in a rush to stock your tank.


----------



## biffmalawi (Aug 2, 2012)

Excellent advice BOB123 I always research every fish before I get one. I am merely looking for opinions and suggestions so that I could research the fish people suggested and perhaps rehome the 10" Fahaka puffer that currently resides in the 180.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay are you planning on going african cichlids, then may I suggest male peacocks very colourful and not very aggressive . If its South american maybe a species only set up with Discus, very colourful and very peaceful. A contact for african cichlids would be Finatics and for discus contact King Fish imports. Both these are very reputable people and very knowledgeable, they both have Facebook pages. Finatics is my opinion is the best fish store in Ontario. good luck in your search. If you are able to get to any of the auctions this fall, London Sept. 27th, Hamilton Oct. 3rd, Kitchener Oct. 25th and Peel Nov. 8th.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Just wondering... does King Fish Imports have a store front or are they strictly online orders?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

They are on line orders but contact them as they have some available for sale at his home.


----------

